# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Cartomagia Improvisada – Aldo Colombini

## magokreuss

alguien tiene este libro :Confused: 

que os parece??

----------


## shark

Pues si estas empezando esta bien, tiene algunas cosas majas.

----------


## juanvivo

Estoy a medias con el  :Wink1:

----------


## sersantos

Es muy similar a los light de giobbi, quiza tenga mucha mas variedad de juegos.
Si estas empezando es ideal para centrarte en la presentacion , ya que son todos juegos automaticos sin ninguna tecnica complicada ni nada por el estilo...

----------


## magokreuss

lo tendremos ecuenta pues

gracias

----------


## rafa cama

Yo le tendré que dar otro repaso, pero de momento no me ha gustado mucho, lo siento.

Saludines.

Nota: posteo porque me lo compré hace poco.

----------


## magic-o

yo me he leído los 2 primeros juegos y me parece que se explica fatal!!!, nose porqué no te dice con claridad los pasos a seguir, dadme opiniones...

----------


## Ayy

No se.... a mi no me cuesta entenderlo... además... me gusta bastante... necesitaba unos cuantos automáticos en mi repertorio jeje
Eso si, hay algunos juegos en los que coincido que es dificil seguir la explicacion...

----------


## sebadepicas

yo no lo tengo, pero seguro que pasa lo mismo que con el mamma mia.explica los juegos de la manera mas breve posible y hay algunas cosas que te las tienes que arreglar tu para entenderlos.

----------


## luthipiero

¿habeis probado el juego "duelo de cartas"?es impresionante de lo mejor en juegos sin tecnica,la gente se queda perpleja,es un fijo en mi repertorio

VIVA COLOMBINI (si,lo he dicho gritando)

un saludo

----------


## xepabcn

> ¿habeis probado el juego "duelo de cartas"?es impresionante de lo mejor en juegos sin tecnica,la gente se queda perpleja,es un fijo en mi repertorio
> 
> VIVA COLOMBINI (si,lo he dicho gritando)
> 
> un saludo


realmente no se si hago bien bumpeando este thread del 2008... espero que nadie me mate pero he usado el buscador y prefiero meter mano aqui que no abrir un nuevo thread, estoy abierto a cualquier sugerencia o "castigo" que he visitado mas foros y subir un tema de hace 2 años puede tener delito... jejeje

ahora ON TOPIC, Luthipiero! A mí no me sale el de duelo de cartas, como bien dicen, no se si es que se explica mal, pero en el procedimiento y cuando representa que he hecho ese "calculo matematico" que el dice que tienes que repartir en dos montones las 16 cartas de manera que la carta elegida te saldrá al principio de la baraja, no se si es que se explica mal o mi comprensión lectora deja mucho que desear pero de automatico nada... a mi no me sale.

Si alguien puede ayudarme... mil gracias!

PD: definitivamente me he repasado los threads que he encontrado haciendo referencia a Duelo con cartas y no he encontrado nada del juego.

----------


## limonnn

Desde mi punto de vista es un libro con demasiados juegos y poca "chicha"... Quiere explicar los efectos en "cuatro" dichosas líneas, las explicaciones son reguleras y en muchos juegos hay errores muy gordos; por ejemplo el juego "duelo de cartas" ,como dice el compi xepabcm, está mal explicado, no sale ni a la de 3 y eso que tiene buena pinta, estuve dándole vueltas hasta que me salió, pero en el libro viene mal; Y la gran pena es que hay juegos buenísimos que lo explica tan de pasada que ni te das cuenta de lo excelentes que pueden llegar a ser.

 Ya que se ha reabierto el post valoremos los juegos que más nos han gustado...Desde mi punto de vista el deletreo con los cuatro ases es muy bonito y visual, y a la gente les fascina como después de haber mezclado la baraja salgan los ases al deletro con el "error" de última hora que viene genial para salir el mago airoso y triunfante.

   Saludetes.

----------


## diverland

> Desde mi punto de vista es un libro con demasiados juegos y poca "chicha"... Quiere explicar los efectos en "cuatro" dichosas líneas, las explicaciones son reguleras y en muchos juegos hay errores muy gordos; por ejemplo el juego "duelo de cartas" ,como dice el compi xepabcm, está mal explicado, no sale ni a la de 3 y eso que tiene buena pinta, estuve dándole vueltas hasta que me salió, pero en el libro viene mal; Y la gran pena es que hay juegos buenísimos que lo explica tan de pasada que ni te das cuenta de lo excelentes que pueden llegar a ser.
> 
> Ya que se ha reabierto el post valoremos los juegos que más nos han gustado...Desde mi punto de vista el deletreo con los cuatro ases es muy bonito y visual, y a la gente les fascina como después de haber mezclado la baraja salgan los ases al deletro con el "error" de última hora que viene genial para salir el mago airoso y triunfante.
> 
> Saludetes.


 

Puessss... ¡¡¡¡Ahora que lo mencionas!!!! ¡¡¡¡¡Yo todavía estoy dandole vueltas!!!! :Mad1:  :Mad1:  ¡¡al "duelo con cartas"!!

Y, efectivamente, ¡¡el deletreo es muy bonito!!

Pd: si alguien se ofrece y me echa un cable para encontrar el error del "duelo con cartas",  :O10:  :O10:  ¡¡¡¡¡la fustración me está empezando a comer!!!!!

¡¡¡¡Gracias!!!!

----------


## xepabcn

Pues vaya... este libro consigue que me coma el coco!
Yo seguiré intentando el de duelo con cartas y probaré el que habeis mencionado.

----------


## luthipiero

Os dejo un video del juego en cuestion,a ver si viendolo salis de dudas,si aun asi seguis teniendo alguna pregunta podeis hacermela por MP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vL7F0CUa5lY

Un saludo

----------


## xepabcn

Genial, lo he visto sin audio puesto que estoy trabajando ahora mismo (o haciendo como que trabajo... jeje) 
En cuanto llegue a casa le vuelvo a dar un repaso y comento que tal. 
Aunque creo que ya he salido de dudas... y llego a la conclusion de que... el libro de Aldo Colombini no esta bien explicado!  :Grrrrrr: 

Gracias Luthipiero, es de gran ayuda  :Wink1:

----------


## diverland

> Os dejo un video del juego en cuestion,a ver si viendolo salis de dudas,si aun asi seguis teniendo alguna pregunta podeis hacermela por MP
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vL7F0CUa5lY
> 
> Un saludo


 


Muchas Gracias Luthipiero!!!! , creo que tambien saber donde estaba el fallo ...o quizas la falta de explicacion..

Al llegar a casa lo vuelvo a intentar!!! :Wink1:

----------


## xepabcn

Yo ya lo he intentado y la cosa ha salido bien, gracias Luthipiero!  :Smile1: 
Menudo follon con el libro... jejeje

----------

